# so then i made an intake



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

hey guys heres a pic of an intake that i came up with a little while ago. I ran it like this for a couple of months before the scope of the project evolved










things changed when i decided to eliminate the stock maf housing





















the finished part










i was pretty happy with the result so i went ahead and mocked up the rest of the cai










and heres a blurry pic of how it sits right now










eventually i plan on making it all on piece but the intake manifold im building is going to have a slightly different throttle body location (more on that later).

any way if any of you guys is interested in a short ram intake like the one pictured up top shoot me a pm. 

some details
- the silicone couplers i use are 4-ply and made in the usa 
- if youre car uses a separate IAT sensor (06-08 i believe) im working on an adapter for you should be ready in the next week or so.
- other than that everything else is pretty straight forward

i cant post prices but compared to whats out there believe me its affordable. if you like what you see shoot me a pm


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

chainging the tb location can adversely affect airflow.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

orientation would be a better term i guess.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

Do you have a closer pic of where the SAI pump lines hook on? Are they just clamped on with hose clamps?


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ill try to get a better pic. The hoses click on just like stock, no hose clamps


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

repeat


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> chainging the tb location can adversely affect airflow.


I'm sure...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> chainging the tb location can adversely affect airflow.


It will actually help with a SRI. The stock TB is angled toward the front of the car because thats where the stock runners pull air from. With the TB in the stock location the air wants to "skip" the first cylinder. So change is good with an SRI


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Let me clarify further I have no intention to modify the the throttle body location on the stock manifold . Doing so is pointless in my opinion. But the manifold I'm buiding is going to be different. Now if anyone wants an affordable SRI shoot me a pm


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't like all the colors, but that maf housing is nice. Good job.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

repeat


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

slomk5 said:


> Let me clarify further I have no intention to modify the the throttle body location on the stock manifold . Doing so is pointless in my opinion. But the manifold I'm buiding is going to be different. Now if anyone wants an affordable SRI shoot me a pm


Thats fine, just thought I would through that out there. I have flow analysis showing it would help, but you will build it how you want. I have some intake flanges already cut out if your interested. They use the RMR oval runners.


I like seeing someone else making there own parts. Keep it up. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

slomk5 said:


> Let me clarify further I have no intention to modify the the throttle body location on the stock manifold . Doing so is pointless in my opinion. But the manifold I'm buiding is going to be different. Now if anyone wants an affordable SRI shoot me a pm


Let me clarify, Fred made that up to scare you


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> It will actually help with a SRI. The stock TB is angled toward the front of the car because thats where the stock runners pull air from. With the TB in the stock location the air wants to "skip" the first cylinder. So change is good with an SRI


Idk what intake manifold you guys have but my tb is angled toward the battery :vampire:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Idk what intake manifold you guys have but my tb is angled toward the battery :vampire:


Look the other direction.... the direction the air flows. that would be the front of the car, and the stock runners pull air from there. 



To OP, Lets see some work pictures of what you are working on opcorn:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> Look the other direction.... the direction the air flows. that would be the front of the car, and the stock runners pull air from there.
> 
> 
> 
> To OP, Lets see some work pictures of what you are working on opcorn:


I know that I thought tb angle was in question


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I know that I thought tb angle was in question


Ah. Sounds like op is just "turning" it some, if I understand correctly. And Fred thought he was moving its location. 
I was only agreeing that was a good idea from what I have seen on the flow diagrams.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> Ah. Sounds like op is just "turning" it some, if I understand correctly. And Fred thought he was moving its location.
> I was only agreeing that was a good idea from what I have seen on the flow diagrams.


 YYa turn it. Fred was going off moving it. I would straighten it out a bit to feed that runner


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

ill probably have something worth photographing in the next week or so as far as the manifold is concerned (this is the 2.5 forum you guys are used to waiting lol). all i can say about it now is that its going to be modular by nature and i think the end result is going to be pretty sweet


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

slomk5 said:


> ill probably have something worth photographing in the next week or so as far as the manifold is concerned (this is the 2.5 forum you guys are used to waiting lol). all i can say about it now is that its going to be modular by nature and i think the end result is going to be pretty sweet


Wish I didn't have a PS reservoir 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

mldouthi said:


> Thats fine, just thought I would through that out there. I have flow analysis showing it would help, but you will build it how you want. I have some intake flanges already cut out if your interested. They use the RMR oval runners.
> 
> 
> I like seeing someone else making there own parts. Keep it up. :thumbup::thumbup:


I would like to see the flanges please as I need to make a manifold myself


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> I would like to see the flanges please as I need to make a manifold myself


Pictures removed. Trying to keep this on topic


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

mine is quite a bit different.. to each there own i guess


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

slomk5 said:


> mine is quite a bit different.. to each there own i guess


how bout a pic of yours please


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

when its ready. i dont like to post up pics until a project is complete, i dont like to lead people on like many of these posters do


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

slomk5 said:


> when its ready. i dont like to post up pics until a project is complete, i dont like to lead people on like many of these posters do


aww cmon just the flange at least


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> aww cmon just the flange at least


agreed!


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

in time


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

We all like seeing progress. Even if it is slow (and yes I am talking about myself )


Cant wait to see yours, and how mine is so different. I wish I would have been able to have the injector bungs machined into the flange as well. But I couldnt afford to have this small number run on a 5 axis. And a simple jig will fix the bung problem.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

5 axis ? i see this as 4 axis work maybe. or more likely 3 axis with a decent fixture and multiple operations. do you have a manufacturing engineer you're planning this with or something


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

You are right. 3 axis and multiple jigs would work, but so would a manual mill  Just take a lot longer. 


and a PM.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

heres a two month ~4k mile update










my filter has gotten kinda gross but by not using the stock maf flange i havent gotten a CEL in months. so far this has been the best bang for the buck upgrade ive done to my 2.5


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

slomk5 said:


> heres a two month ~4k mile update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Can't wait to see the manifold and the 1 piece version. I'd be interested


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i like it but i would be interested in one that is modular for the rain climate, where i can rock a sai or cold air intake depending on the weather, also one without any sai hookups, im trying to delete it and thats my biggest road block is an intake without those provisions, i have an 07 so an intake temp sens adapter would be nice...lemme know whats up..


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah i can hook you up


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

heres a lil update guys.

i decided that it is high time that i finally put the finishing touches to this intake and put it back into CAI mode

after a bit of polishing



and back in the car


----------

